# Battling depression



## 22811 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi!I've been reading several of the posts in this category today for the first time and you have given me a bit of hope I wasn't finding from other places. I watched my mom suffer with cancer for three years and she battled extreme pain and depression the entire time before she died at age 43. My biggest fear in finding that I had a "sickness" that couldn't be cured (IBS-C) about 2 months ago was that I would follow in her footsteps and suffer in front of my kids. I have four children, ages 8, 6, 4 and 1 year and the LAST thing I want them to remember about their childhood is that their mom was always depressed and never able to play with them. You've given me the motivation to admit that I'm having severe depression about this. I didn't want to admit it and now I know I need to go get some help. I'm also determined to take whatever time it takes to learn to eliminate triggers, learn to relax more, and NOT let this horrible, HORRIBLE pain take over my life. I won't leave my children behind like me mom did when she died because my disease is NOT life-threatening, and I'll have the blessing of being able to be with them, even if I can't always take care of them the way I think I need to. IBS will NOT kill me (although sometimes it hurts so bad I think it might, and occasionally I even wish it would!) It won't even lead to colon cancer or any other more serious illnesses, according to my doctor. I'll enjoy the occassional pain free days and just take the bad ones one at a time. I read a post about someone being in a fetal position for hours (which is SO me) and now having pain only occasionally. I'm in the "fetal position" stage and want to get to the stage you are at now. I want to be just like you!Thank you all for being there!Miranda


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Miranda, I am sorry you're feeling so lousy. Depression does run in families for sure. I can trace severe mental illness in my family back to great grandparents. You have a lot on your plate with 4 kids. I hope you get some time to yourself. It sounds like you are on the right track. I know what it is like to suffer from depression (having a bad spell right now) and I watched my mother suffer my whole life. She died 16 years ago from breast cancer and I think it was a relief to her. She refused treatment for the cancer and knew she was going to die from it. Anyway, I hope you get the treatment you need so you can continue to be a great mom and enjoy life. Tiss


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Miranda;Your post was very encouraging. It really sounded positive and that you were going to do what you had to do not to let IBS control your life. If you aren't on antidepressants, it might be a good place to start. I can't believe what a difference they made for me when I was put on them for my IBS. I also got an antispasmodic so I don't have to be in that fetal position very often. You go, girl!! Do whatever it takes, and you can have a quality life! I'm sorry for your loss of your mom, but know, if she had the choice, she wouldn't have left you I bet! If you're able to get some counseling, that is another great form of treatment. I wish all the best for you!!







This is a great forum, and people help people get through some tough times here. Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

God bless - I can totally relate with the Depression side of things - I spent 6 joyous (not) weeks in a psychiatric hospital about this time last year - but certainly, that side of things does NOT need to be permenant - you owe it to yourself and to those wonderful kids to get some help - you really do not need to feel like that - maybe counselling, CBT or anti-d's are all ways forward so take heart.I wish you well and a very warm welcome to this board.Sue


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

HiYou post does sound positive. You really helped me today with that post because I have been down and out (probably most of my life), but moreso lately. The drive that you have re: your children and "not" being like your mom is all you need to know. Finding someone to talk all this out with, I'm sure would be helpful and getting on some type of medication for IBS and depression, I'm sure would be successful.I hope you have support as I don't and when I get depressed, I just throw the covers over my head and sleep. So thanks for not making me pity myself today as someone always has it far worse off than we.


----------



## 14705 (Apr 3, 2007)

HiI am new to this site, and I have just read your entry. I am glad you are now seeing the light at the end of the tunnel at last. I have suffered from depression and very bad IBS for years and a few times I have wanted to end it all as I felt it would never go away. I am glad to say that now it's alot better I found hypnosis worked for me to ease the stress and anxiety that was triggering my IBS and also reducing the amount I eat at each meal helped and cutting out red meats and dairy worked too.I'm glad to say there is light at the end of the tunnel for everyone.


----------

